# Burnerd Ma Multisize Collets



## Brain Coral (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello all,

Does anyone know anything about this particular Burnerd collet as to what collet chuck they would fit ?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/270983916316?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Cheers.... :0

Brian


----------



## schor (Oct 8, 2013)

You need a special chuck. That one collet missing is probably in the missing chuck. It's basically useless without the chuck.

Here's a pics of mine which is very similar, also a bernerd.


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello Steve,

Yes, I certainly realize that these collets are particular to a certain chuck. My question was, does anyone know which Burnerd chuck they belong to ?

Cheers...  

Brian


----------



## schor (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, sorry, didn't realize you wanted to know "which" chuck.

I believe this one holds the MA collets.


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello Steve,

No apologies necessary. Does that chuck fit an LO spindle ? I'd love to have the EC collet set-up that was in your first pic. I own a Colchester Master with an LO spindle.

Cheers... 

Brian


----------



## schor (Oct 10, 2013)

They are very expensive even on ebay. The EC set I have came with my lathe. I like them and use them once in a while. They are good with longer stock, once you get short lengths the collets do not hold.


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Steve,

Yeah, I've been eyeing them for awhile and am shocked at how much they go for. My lathe came with the collet chuck that you first pictured which takes the EC collets, but no collets. The second pic of the MA collets and chuck.... is that yours ?

Brian


----------



## schor (Oct 11, 2013)

Mine is the first pic of the EC. I found a pic on the web of the other collet chuck for the ma collets.


----------

